

A lesson about client-side templating - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/a-lesson-about-client-side-templating/swizec/3208

======
IanMechura
I don't see how this valid commentary on client side templates. In general,
most implementations I've worked with store the markup in a script element so
it is not rendered by the browser.

